# Chaparral mixed with dry fertilzer



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been told it works and I been told it doesn't. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

The only thing in the label I could find allowing it is this:

Do not use this product for impregnation on dry fertilizer, unless specified in Dow AgroSciences state-specific product bulletin.

Maybe there are some special circumstances out there to allow it. Ask those who told you you could how effective it was. I do know that Aminopyralid has residual. Root uptake for control?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't know if it works or not but here's what I have to say about it, 
It takes 10-14 days for that stuff to work and start killing Bahia. I personally wouldn't want to put out fertilizer because by the time it starts working the Bahia will already be a step ahead of the chemical


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Is that what you're trying to control....Baha'i ?


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah new client and has some bahia and hasn't fertilized either this year has some good coastal.


----------



## Robb (Jul 24, 2013)

I know it is an old post, but in case anyone is interested I just applied 2.5 oz/acre Chaparral impregnated in 200 lbs/per acre of fertilizer one week ago.

It is most certainly working on many of the weeds.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

Is it the MSM in Chaparral thats kills the bahaia or the aminopyralid? I used some Grazon Next which is aminopyralid plus 24D and it didn't faze it. When I add Pastora to the mix it kills it. I'm thinking it's the MSM?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like a lot of residual


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

When I can't get into a field to fertilize and spray before the first cutting, I'll roll it up for cow hay, Then I use it after I bale the field. Gets rid of most broad leaf, rye grass, and Bahia in my Bermuda fields. It's expensive but it does a decent job. As late as it is this year, I'm not sure yet what I'm going to do. A couple more days of sunshine and I might be able to get into a couple of the fields without getting stuck......


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Mike120 said:


> When I can't get into a field to fertilize and spray before the first cutting, I'll roll it up for cow hay, Then I use it after I bale the field. Gets rid of most broad leaf, rye grass, and Bahia in my Bermuda fields. It's expensive but it does a decent job. As late as it is this year, I'm not sure yet what I'm going to do. A couple more days of sunshine and I might be able to get into a couple of the fields without getting stuck......


Gonna start raining again next Wed, Thur, Fri, Sat...


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

rajela said:


> Gonna start raining again next Wed, Thur, Fri, Sat...


Yeah, I just looked....now they've added Sun, Mon as well. Probably won't get anything done before July at the rate this is going.


----------

